# Motebecane messenger



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

Well I had the bike for a few weeks now and thought I would review it. Nice bike not much to putting it together. The rear wheel was little out of true when I got it. I put on a rear wheel I bought for my Ross build.I have ridden it to my parttime job on Sundays and find it to be really a light bike, handles well and does put the fun back into riding.( no gears ) flip flop hub. I did ride it fixed and found to be really fun but till I get the hang of fixed riding I am staying single.My first impression with the wheels was these wheels won't hold up well. I was 205 lbs now 199 and I did hit a few large wholes with the wheels and they seem to be holding up. Nice bike for 349$ Is it a $599 bike in disguise ? I doubt it but nice bike for the money....


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a friend with a Windsor 'The Hour' and it's not a bad bike for the money. Definitely a good way to get into SS/Fixed if you aren't really sure about it. The wheels on that have the same problems, but what can you expect for the price!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It's solid for the price. You really can't argue against any of the prices at bikesdirect, that stuff is wayyyyy cheap. 

Plenty of people buy the bikes for the components and pawn the frames for 50 bucks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

richk said:


> Is it a $599 bike in disguise ? I doubt it




somebody's not gonna be very happy


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MB1 said:


> It a just fine $349 bike but no kind of $600 bike. Let us know how you feel about the bike (and what parts have given you problems) once you get 1,000 miles in on it.



We sell thousands of these; with no reports of defective or poor quality parts

There is no regularly priced Track/Single Speed sold in bike shops at under $600 that equals this bike in quality

In fact, the Motobecane, KHS, and Mercier are the only SS/Track bikes I know of under $600 that are not made in China.

Our stock turn on all SST type bikes shows that customers understand a good value then they see it. And this is the reason we are adding 4 more models in the SST range.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lets keep to sales talk out of here or it will be moved to the Motobecane forum.. 

Just once I'd like to keep a Moto thread in the fixed forum.....It might even help you sell more bikes


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> somebody's not gonna be very happy


YES
You are right! And I can see why some companies who sell bikes like this for $550 [plus sales tax] will not be happy.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=923

These Made in China bikes have lower level components than can be had online at under $400

That is why we are adding to the Moto Messenger, Windsor Hour, and Mercier Kilo TT - 4 more models - plus a frame or two
Dawes SST [with aheadset, bullhorns, and brakes for $319]
Dawes SST AL [aluminum SS with drops and brakes and track wheels for $379]
Windsor Clockwork [very much like Madison but for $329]
Moto FANTOM UNO [cyclo cross single speed with CM frame for $399]
and a higher end Reynolds frame/fork with geo like Streamroller and room for wider tires [this will be a nice upgrade for anyone with a track bike from China who wants a nicer frame &/or wider tire clearance. Dropouts & Fork Chrown on this frameset are as nice as I have seen on any current frame under $1000 - only we will be under $200 on frame and under $100 on fork]

I love SS bikes and we will continue to expand our offerings


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

5....4....3....2...1.....gone to the Motobecane forum

Mike says

_"YES
You are right! And I can see why some companies who sell bikes like this for $550 [plus sales tax] will not be happy.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/...ail.php?id=923

These Made in China bikes have lower level components than can be had online at under $400"_


When you start knocking your competitors, it's time to send this to the Moto forum..Amazing


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Lets keep to sales talk out of here or it will be moved to the Motobecane forum..
> 
> Just once I'd like to keep a Moto thread in the fixed forum.....


I think I know what you are saying

if I state facts about our bikes - it is sales talk


if you or someone else posts opinions; it is useful input to the cycling community; even if the opinions are incorrect


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Quite to the contrary, not one person said something bad about your product....they said the bike was worth what they paid for it.....for some reason Mike, you have a real problem with this


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Quite to the contrary, not one person said something bad about your product....they said the bike was worth what they paid for it.....for some reason Mike, you have a real problem with this


worth is a relatve measure

I have no problem with what people think something is worth

I have a problem with 'experts' that post online tech info that they are incorrect or unsure about

Example: let's say someone posted a Formula TH51 hub made in Taiwan was the same as that hub made in China -- I have problem with such a statement as this is just false. Or some expert saying that a JoyTech fixed cog is as good as DuraAce - as this is just false and I know why and the OE cost diff.

Dave, people who pretend to know how to compare specs and do not really understand them; and then make posts about 'value' are not helping anyone.

Fact is simple: the OE spec on the Messenger is higher level than that on most track bikes sold in the USA for $500 to $600 in shops. I know the specs; I know everyone's costs, and I know spin when I see it.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*My messenger that I bought last year*

to give track a try has worked great, winning in junior, winning in the "C" and then winning in the "B". those are track classes here in SD.The bike did all this in a 100% form ok we did change the gearing in the rear.
Even the tires are stock on it, this year the upgrade is going to wheel we are going tubular and yes I know the wheels are going to cost me at least as much as the bike.

But we are planning on getting to the "A" this year, I seen almsot every bike under the sun at the track and nothing out there come close to the messenger for the money.

To give track a try or to use one for training the bike direct bikes are the way to go. If you need to get the brandname,taiwan made stuff well do it.:thumbsup: 

rambling


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Lets keep to sales talk out of here or it will be moved to the Motobecane forum..
> 
> Just once I'd like to keep a Moto thread in the fixed forum.....It might even help you sell more bikes



+1....


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> I think I know what you are saying
> 
> if I state facts about our bikes - it is sales talk
> 
> ...


I thought what I posted were facts especially considering I like the bike. Except for the cheap wheel on the back or should I say out of true wheel.:aureola: :mad2: :idea: :cryin:


----------

